# اريد فكرة لمشروع هندسي تجاري



## تلك الفتاة (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين ....:84:

انا مهندسة كومبيوتر تخرجت حديثا ....:75: ولظروف معينه لا استطيع العمل في شركة لذا احاول ان ابدأ مشروعي الخاص وخصوصا بعد انا عرض علي احد المستثمرين تمويل المشروع الذي سابدأه....
وهذا من تيسيير رب العالمين ...:77:

احاول ان اجد فكره مجديه حاليا ....:85: واحببت ان تساعدوني ان كان في بال احدكم فكرة ,,, انا مشروع تخرجي كان روبوت (خليط من جميع اطياف الهندسة) .... يعني لدي معرفة جيده في الميكانيك والكهرباء اضافة لتخصصي (هاردوير و سوفت وير).

ساكون شاكرة جدا لكم .... وارجو ان لا تبخلو علي بابداعاتكم:20:
== الدال على الخير كفاعله .


​


----------



## تلك الفتاة (28 يوليو 2010)

مشاهدات مشاهدات .....

ولا تعليقات ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksmksam (29 يوليو 2010)

ممكن محل صيانة اجهزة كمبيوتر وبالاخص laptob قليل من المصلحين الي بتعاملوا مع الاجهزة بشكل علمي كما يمكن استيراد الاجهزة المستعملة من امريكا ب 150 دولار واذا وجد راس المال ممكن تقدري تشتري اجهزة بالجملة والبيع بالتقسيط


----------



## haysem (29 يوليو 2010)

ifrad_jo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاستعداد التام للمساعدة في رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة والمشاريع الطلابية من الالف للياء
> بوجود كادر عمل مؤهل من حملة شهادة الدكتوراة والماجستير لمعظم التخصصات الهندسية بكافة انواعها وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والحاسوب وايضا الأقسام الأنسانية والتربوية والأدارية
> نقوم بدراسة عنوان الدراسة وتوفير الأختصاصيين والكوادر المؤهلة لمساعدة الطالب وتوجيهه لانجاز بحثه بأفضل صورة
> ...




أحنا فى سوق الخضار هنا ولا أيه
بالنسبة للأخت أنا الحقيقة معنديش أفكار لكن عندى نصيحة كويسة

أعملى اللى عاوزه السوق مش اللى أنتى عاوزاه


----------



## engineer_gmh (20 أغسطس 2010)

ايش الروبوت اللي انتي عملتيه ؟


----------



## engineer_gmh (20 أغسطس 2010)

انا عندي فكره لمشروع اذا انتي عندك التموييل


----------



## engineering future (6 نوفمبر 2010)

فى الحقيقة انا عندى فكرة جيدة ومشكلتى الى حد ما التمويل بس مش اوى وخبرتك ممكن تكون مساعدة كويسة ليه فيه


----------

